# Get Ready



## bowdiddly (Jan 6, 2010)

Get ready ladies and gentlemen, floundering is fixin to get good. Cool nights and good tides goin into Fall. The best time of the year in my opinion.


----------



## ClemsonTiger11 (Aug 12, 2010)

I would love to do some flounder fishing this fall since we aren't getting a fall snapper season. I have done a good bit of offshore fishing and some bay fishing but never got into flounder fishing. I would love to learn. I have a 16'7" Boston Whaler but no big lights or a gig. Do you gig your flounder or fish for them? Any pointers would be appreciated. If you ever need an extra hand I would love to tag along and learn. Thanks.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

This section is called "Flounder Gigging" for a reason. 

Equip your boat....Buy / build a gig.

Get on the water and look for'em. People that are successful at it have paid there dues. Spent time on the water.

Taking someone Flounder Gigging to you favorite spots is different than taking a person offshore to your favorite numbers.

They have landmarks to come back to when gigging Flounder.

I've been doing it for 14yrs now in our area. It's just been in the last 2yrs that my kill ratio has gone up.

Before that, there were many a Skunked nights.

You have to be willing to go and go and go....Then try new spots.


As to Gig's......I put these in service last night. Fish are not shaking off of these.










Get them here.

http://www.gulfcoastfishingconnection.com/forums/forum26/thread6973.html


----------



## ClemsonTiger11 (Aug 12, 2010)

Thanks for the info. I realized after I posted that it was the gigging section. I have done it a few times but not in this area. Might have to give it a try.


----------



## bowdiddly (Jan 6, 2010)

Good lookin gigs and rig you got there.


----------



## MrRick (Oct 31, 2007)

Where is the best place to find them right now? In the bays, or on the beach?


----------



## bowdiddly (Jan 6, 2010)

MrRick said:


> Where is the best place to find them right now? In the bays, or on the beach?


Wish I knew, it has been a pretty slow summer for me. I hit all my good spots this weekend and got nothin. Not sure whats goin on this year. Started out the summer limiting out every night and then it just came to a screachin halt.


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

*Water temp.*

Bow it got tough as soon as the record temps, we had this summer started. The commercial guys are slaying them in the river mouths where the water is cooler. In my opinion and only my opinion as soon as temps start to drop, you are right it will be on. Hardest summer I've had in years. The juvenile fish are everywhere, but those seasoned veterans headed for the river mouths and cooler water.


----------

